# I'm a Teslaholic!



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

My name is JeffinAZ and I am a Teslaholic. Thank goodness for this forum! It will help me stay sane and overcome the "shakes" as I endure the long wait to my Tesla fix...


----------



## JOFTAA (Apr 4, 2016)

Teslaholic! That is a good term! The thing is, I can quit anytime I want to.


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

Send it to webster's to be added to the dictionary! I'm a Teslaholic or a Teslamaniac! There are times that people around me just want me to talk about anything else. The first thing that I do when I get home is look for new Tweets and news articles on Tesla..and look in the forums of course


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> Send it to webster's to be added to the dictionary! I'm a Teslaholic or a Teslamaniac! There are times that people around me just want me to talk about anything else. The first thing that I do when I get home is look for new Tweets and news articles on Tesla..and look in the forums of course


Nice to know I am not alone. My wife is getting sick of Tesla talk. It's going to be a long wait for her too!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome to the "club" in more ways than one 

I've been a "Teslaholic" for 10 years, so waiting is part of the process. Fortunately Model 3 is finally real for most of us. The best part of Tesla is that they really do make the best car and the wait will be worth it.


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Welcome to the "club" in more ways than one
> 
> I've been a "Teslaholic" for 10 years, so waiting is part of the process. Fortunately Model 3 is finally real for most of us. The best part of Tesla is that they really do make the best car and the wait will be worth it.


Thanks! We all appreciate the hard work you put into this site! It will make the wait so much more fun!


----------



## TSLAholic (Apr 9, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Andreas Stephens (Apr 4, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> Send it to webster's to be added to the dictionary! I'm a Teslaholic or a Teslamaniac! There are times that people around me just want me to talk about anything else. The first thing that I do when I get home is look for new Tweets and news articles on Tesla..and look in the forums of course


I like the new dictionary words idea - I believe there are already a few more (not to mention "frunk"):

*Teslaholic* - Tesla addict
*Teslarati *- person who is into all things Tesla (see teslarati.com)
*Teslamaniac* - raver about Tesla
*Tesla tragic* - any person waiting for delivery of their Tesla
*Teslapheliac* - Tesla enthusiast
*Teslaosterone* - hormone released when contemplating all things Tesla (see teslaosterone.com )
*Teslanista* - Tesla owner who wants to force everyone else to also drive a Tesla
*Teslanomics* - study of economics related to Tesla cars
*Teslanology* - study of technology uniquely relating to Tesla vehicles
*Teslasophy* - knowledge of/wisdom in relation to Tesla cars
*Teslastician* - mathematical specialist in Tesla related statistics
*Teslastronomy* - describes discussions about how the future is changed for the better through Tesla car technology - a kind of "star gazing through the prism of Tesla technology"
*Frunkgate* - backing a Tesla with a cooler loaded frunk into the parking space at football (or other sporting event) games - i.e. instead of tailgating, you "frunkgate." - Note: the term "frunkgate" is copyright by JOFTAA, 2016
*Tesla* - generic term for "Electric Car" - just like "Xerox & photocopy", "Hoover & vacuum cleaner"

and last but not least:

*Teslagasm* - describes the physical and emotional release experienced when FINALLY taking delivery of your new Tesla

PS: The following have been added after posting of the original post above.

*Teslaving* - working long hours or taking on an additional job in order to be able to afford a Tesla
*Teslangry* - [pronounced: "Tes - lang - ry"] - emotion felt by Teslapheliacs if a desired feature has not yet been implemented into Tesla car
*Teslaliving* - someone who lives the Tesla [and EV] lifestyle
*Teslaoid* - someone who is so pro Tesla they lose all sense of perspective and can't see anything wrong with all things Tesla
*Teslangelist* - ["Tes - lan - ge - list"] someone aiming to see Telsa technology become the standard for EVs. Not to be confused with *EV*angelist who preaches to convert the masses to EV technology more broadly.
*Tesla-ffair* - circumstance where one is quietly watching Tesla and all things Musk... - not necessarily with ones partners' full knowledge.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Personally I vote for the abolishment of "gate" as a suffix to any scandal. I genuinely hate the use of that connotation


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

What about Teslaliving??


----------



## Andreas Stephens (Apr 4, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> What about Teslaliving??


Of course - but I did not want to get into another copyright dispute .

Give me your definition, and I will add as a Postsript to my list above.

A slightly darker word to add to the list might be "Teslaving"


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Andreas Stephens said:


> Of course - but I did not want to get into another copyright dispute .
> 
> Give me your definition, and I will add as a Postsript to my list above.
> 
> A slightly darker word to add to the list might be "Teslaving"


Teslaliving - Someone living the Tesla (and EV) lifestyle


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

*Tesloid* - someone who is so pro Tesla they lose all sense of perspective and can't see anything wrong in all things Tesla.

However, as much as I love all things Tesla, I'm more of a rEVoultionary and encourage all things EV. (Even those that have taken baby steps to go Plug-in hybrid)


----------



## Badbada (Apr 24, 2016)

Yup joining the club. Cheers


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome to the club, I've been a #Teslamaniac since January 2016.
I'm sure that my coworkers would rather I just shut up about it by now.

Yes, i didn't know what a Tesla was until the Powerball was 1.5 Billion, and I was dreaming about what I would do with all that money, and discovered Tesla in car reviews.

No lotto luck, but I'm still hooked, especially now with one that I can afford.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> Welcome to the club, I've been a #Teslamaniac since January 2016.
> I'm sure that my coworkers would rather I just shut up about it by now.
> 
> Yes, i didn't know what a Tesla was until the Powerball was 1.5 Billion, and I was dreaming about what I would do with all that money, and discovered Tesla in car reviews.
> ...


Welcome to the asylum...

My Powerball/Lotto pick is a Zelectric Bug.

Here I am from 2013 with Zelectric #1...

IMG_1887 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

EVs are awesome, but to be one step to be "even more environmentally friendly", recycle ICE cars to EVs.


----------



## Sirenity (May 23, 2016)

I told my wife to be about the Tesla-holic thread and she says I am so far in I'm having a Tesla-ffair before we are even married.
Have been quietly watching Tesla and all things Musk for many moons but didn't believe one would be within my range for a good few years to come.
Today's distraction... just in case I've missed any early history...





With recognition that history is written by... ;-)
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/i-dont-remember-it-that-way.71107/#post-1566703


----------

